

Show HN: A browser-agnostic replacement for Pixel-Perfect - pokoleo

I didn't feel like installing FF4 and I much prefer Debugging in Chrome, so I made this.<p>It works on Chrome 14+ and FFox 5+ (didn't test FF4, read above)<p>I plan to eventually support IE7+/Safari, but need to figure out how to do it. (Lack of FileReader support, probably going to use iFrames)<p>https://github.com/shalecraig/Perfect-Pixels<p>Also, if you're looking for a great  (Java|js|sql|html|css|vml|C|C++|I'm up for learning everything and anything) hacker, I'll be looking for an internship next fall.
======
treo
I didn't know what Pixel-Perfect is and your README didn't tell me much about
what Perfect-Pixels does. I found a short description of it in the project
description, but you definitely should add it to your README and this post.

~~~
pokoleo
Added. Thanks.

